# Logging with a tractor



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

Just picked up a Norse 450 logging winch for my New Holland. 165 feet of cable, how did I ever get along without one?

We have a lot of wood here in Maine so we cut wood about every winter for fire wood and building projects. Anybody else turn to logging in the winter?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

No real logging per say. I clear brush on edges of fields and plow snow to keep busy.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Same here, have too much maintenance and hay/corn/beans to haul to really need any extra work.

I did pick up a grapple for my tracked skid steer. Go out in the woods and cut the logs into whatever lengths will fit down the existing logging trails then carry them out with the grapple. Can carry 2 or 3 smaller logs at a time. Cut it up, use the grapple to load a five yard dump truck, haul it up, dump it then get the log splitter on the skidsteer and split it all. Have enough dry wood split for the rest of this winter and have enough green wood split for next winter as well.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We cut some logs in the winter but I haven't much lately and sold my farmi winch. They are handy but the self releasing snatch block was my favorite part o it


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

slowzuki You must have a fair amount of wood up where you are. We just cut a load of poplar pulp, getting it hauled to the mill in a couple days. Been cutting spruce, fir & pine too. We plan to add four bays to an equipment shed this spring.

I have never sold a log off the farm we just keep building stuff.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We have 20 acres of softwoods on our place. I have a bandsaw mill I built, we built the shop using it but it hasn't been run in 5 years. I need to give it some maintenance.

I live less than 15 mins from AV Nackawic but we don't have enough poplar in their specs. I've got a whack of massive stuff way too big and I've got a lot of small stuff that is too small to be worth manually loading out. To be fair I could probably come up with a couple of loads if I cleaned up my field edges and topped them into the rock piles. Any idea what they are paying a load right now? Whats your trucking cost on a self loader?

I've been cutting the fir really hard on my place leaving the red / white spruce and white pine. Encouraging some hardwoods like red oak, birch and ash to grow in some areas too so I have better firewood in another 15 years.



Richardin52 said:


> slowzuki You must have a fair amount of wood up where you are. We just cut a load of poplar pulp, getting it hauled to the mill in a couple days. Been cutting spruce, fir & pine too. We plan to add four bays to an equipment shed this spring.
> 
> I have never sold a log off the farm we just keep building stuff.


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm getting $40.00/ton for lower grade poplar. The chip plant is only about ten mile away so the trucker will get $10.00/ton for trucking.

If I had enough to just send the but logs (no limbs) it would go for a higher grade and more $ but I don't have that much to send.

We have about 100 acres of woodland, my father-in-law used to have 2000 acres but sold it years ago.

I used to have a woodmizer but my son got into sawing so I sold mine. Sawed a lot of wood with that little mill.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I'd be working all over my property to get a load, I'm guessing it would take me all weekend to cut a load and get it roadsided. I guess its not that bad, after tractor expenses I guess maybe 20$/hour. Lot better than my haying!


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Richardin52 said:


> slowzuki You must have a fair amount of wood up where you are. We just cut a load of poplar pulp, getting it hauled to the mill in a couple days. Been cutting spruce, fir & pine too. We plan to add four bays to an equipment shed this spring.
> 
> I have never sold a log off the farm we just keep building stuff.


Nice piece. What does something like that go for?


----------

